

Daily World Air Traffic (Video) - JacobAldridge
http://aldaily.com/world_air_traffic.wmv

======
JacobAldridge
Seems to start and end at midnight GMT.

Took me a while to notice how 'night' moved across the globe, reducing noise
as it spread but constantly being chased by planes pursuing tomorrow's dawn.

